# Moonshell soft reset for R4, M3 Simply & EZ-V



## Destructobot (May 26, 2007)

Rudolph has added support for the R4, M3 Simply and EZ-V to reset.mse, the file that allows Moonshell to soft reset back to the flashcart menu.

To use this file, copy the new reset.mse to the \moonshl\plugin folder on the microSD card, replacing the old file. To soft reset from Moonshell, click the icon in the upper left corner of the touch screen and choose RESET.MSE. You can also soft reset by pressing START if you have enabled that option in the configuration menu or moonshl.ini.

*edit: A new version has been released. It appears to fix a bug that prevented soft reset from working after playing a .dpg video. The download link has been updated.* 

Download reset_mse01.zip (source code is included)


----------



## Jdbye (May 26, 2007)

Awesome, it was a bit annoying not being able to reset back to the R4 menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: Works perfectly


----------



## 4saken (May 26, 2007)

Awesome work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Works great


----------



## Xeijin (May 26, 2007)

Is it just me, or haven't we always been able to reset back to the R4 Menu? I.e. from the R4 menu, tapping the 'multimedia' icon will start moonshell right. Then in moonshell, at any time I just push Select and Start and I get back to the R4 Menu again?

Or is this about the downloadable moonshell and not the one that comes with the R4?


----------



## Destructobot (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ May 26 2007 said:


> Or is this about the downloadable moonshell and not the one that comes with the R4?


This.


----------



## Xeijin (May 26, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So would this get rid of that error screen moonshell gives on boot, as someone told me it was because moonshell couldn't find the reset file or something.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 26, 2007)

Nah the moonshell error occurs on almost every moonshell installation


----------



## DjoeN (May 26, 2007)

But how to use it on EZ5 ? i don't see an icon in the upper left corner :/


----------



## Destructobot (May 26, 2007)

What version of moonshell are you using? This is for the version that you download seperately to use on any flashcart (1.71 is the latest), I don't know if it can be used in the version that the EZ team modified to use as the EZ-V OS.


----------



## DjoeN (May 26, 2007)

Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta get me the 1.71 moonshell from my pc to the EZV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was trying with the modified moosnhell EZ uses as there Kernel


----------



## Xcursion (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ May 26 2007 said:


> Awesome, it was a bit annoying not being able to reset back to the R4 menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always go back to the main menu on the R4 in Moonshell. Just press Start. The same thing goes for if you're in the Game section. Just press Start an you're back in the main R4 menu.


----------



## Gene98 (May 26, 2007)

lol
Its was only about REALLY poor r4's moonshell version. Now soft reset works with 'normal' MS on r4 too.


----------



## Destructobot (May 27, 2007)

A new version has been released. It appears to fix a bug that prevented soft reset from working after playing a .dpg video. 

The download link in the top post has been updated with the new version.


----------

